
Show HN: Starred Search – search readmes in your starred GitHub repos - mjmsmith
https://starredsearch.com/
======
mjmsmith
I star anything that looks potentially useful when I come across it. The
search function on GitHub's stars page only looks at the repo name and
description, and manually looking through a few hundred starred repos is a
bore, so I made this.

It was also a learning exercise for building a server-side Swift app using the
Vapor web framework
([https://github.com/qutheory/vapor](https://github.com/qutheory/vapor)).
Source is here:
[https://github.com/mjmsmith/starredsearch](https://github.com/mjmsmith/starredsearch)

